# Oops, Valbazen before breeding?



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I goofed. I wormed my little ones with Valbazen along with a yealing I wanted to breed in a few days. She went into heat today. :duh
So does that mean I can't breed her because of the Valbazen I just wormed her with 2 days ago? I know Valbazen has been said to cause abortions in goats. How long will it stay in her body before I can bred her? 
Linda/Me >>>> :bang


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I looked on my bottle and it talks about not giving it for 30-45 days after being bred, but not about prior to breeding. If this were me, I'd probably wait til her next cycle to breed her.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We WISH wormers would stay in the system and have residual effects. No way is this going to harm the pregnancy, it will be long gone in about 12 hours, the eggs won't even be fertilized yet. Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Agree. I've bred goats right after worming with Valbazen and no problems.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Me too just before breeding. But I try not to worm at all once they are bred.


----------

